# natural sunlight?



## nessanicolle (Jun 16, 2012)

quick question, how much natural uvb would be beneficial to my tegu's health? like what would you recommend as far as taking it outside for a period of time?


----------



## chelvis (Jun 16, 2012)

Honestly I try and take them out as much as possible. There is never too much natural sunlight a tegu can have, if they think they have had too much they often go for cover. Just being outside is also enriching to a tegu, fresh air, new smells and all that can really benefit most tegus. 

As for timing, I have heard that basking under UVB bulbs for 6 hours is the same as one hour in natural sunlight.


----------



## nessanicolle (Jun 16, 2012)

thanks! i take mine out whenever possible.


----------



## got10 (Jun 17, 2012)

I take my guys outside as often as I can . I actually have a sunning cage for them that is a three teired ferret cage that is laid down on its side and when i am out in the yard . They are there with me just chilling in the cage . Other wise they are running around in the den


----------



## nessanicolle (Jun 17, 2012)

I wish i had a cage, i would build one but it seems somplicated and i would hate to buy one..


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jun 17, 2012)

I Was told that an hour of natural sun light is like 8 hours under there power sun bulbs! Now I don't know how much truth is in that but sounds great more natural the better


----------



## got10 (Jun 17, 2012)

When they do get into the sun it seems they act more natural and alive . Plus they seem to increase the rate of appetite


----------



## jondancer (Jun 17, 2012)

i have mine out almost all weekend every weekend of the summer. i made an outdoor enclosure out of old doors and silding glass doors from a house remodel i was working on. the cage does not look the best but it works great and was free.


----------



## naturboy87 (Jun 18, 2012)

eather way its still like 1/6 or 1/8 thats saying it all ....


----------

